
Start Developing iOS Apps Today - evo_9
https://developer.apple.com/library/ios/#referencelibrary/GettingStarted/RoadMapiOS/Introduction/Introduction.html
======
frankiewarren
This looks like a great resource for new developers. I'm planning to walk
through it in the coming weeks.

